# "Народники" в тяжелой музыке



## Дмитрий2008 (6 Май 2014)

Лично меня впечатлил альбом российской панк-рок-группы "Пурген" под названием "Бог рабов", в записи которого участвовал дуэт "Триструны" - Добряков Стас - балалайка, Виктор Олехнович - домра.

Приводите подобные примеры. Буду рад услышать что-нибудь новенькое!


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Май 2014)

Дуэт как дуэт, у нас так же парни лабают и даже лучше, только один на балалайке другой на баяне, дружок их даже на охоту с собой берет частенько. 10 мая семьями отдыхаем , так и там будут, приезжай, еще не то услышишь...Удивишься...А если в полном составе играют (еще плюс ударник, бас-гитарист он же на балалайке -контрабасе), то закачаешься. Им еще бы трубача типа тромбониста и вообще комплект был бы...Все в прошлом выпускники нашей консерватории


----------



## kep (6 Май 2014)

Группа "Ноль" и лично Федор Чистяков
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-rISwdm92s]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYM6Vvr4Rdw]


----------



## Dmvlad (6 Май 2014)

*kep*,
:biggrin: да уж старая добрая группа "Ноль" :biggrin: студенческие годы...


----------



## kep (6 Май 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> да уж старая добрая группа "Ноль"


Пока искал, вспомнил сам, где-то даже открыл новые глубины. Каков блюз!
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3NYrnAjA87g]
А это просто шедевр - по восстановлению исторической памяти :russian_: 
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCz6RqbCVI4]


----------



## bombastic (6 Май 2014)

а я выпивал с Федором Чистяковым =) лет так 5 назад


----------



## vev (6 Май 2014)

*Павлов*,

Вот больше людям делать нечего, кроме как *Павлова* спрашивать, что им слушать, что они "смеют", а чего нет. Вы б себя потише вели, критерий вкуса вы наш недоученный/недооцененный


----------



## Павлов (6 Май 2014)

bombastic писал:


> а я выпивал с Федором Чистяковым =) лет так 5 назад


 Вот если бы выпивали с Браудо и Бузони, вот это было бы дело.
Может хоть таким способом приобщились к академизму :biggrin:


----------



## grigoriys (6 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Вот если бы выпивали с Браудо и Бузони, вот это было бы дело.
> Может хоть таким способом приобщились к академизму


Ну Бузони тоже походу без Браудо выпивал. и играл в том числе без него же))


----------



## kep (6 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Если вы слушаете такое г. , то что вы можете сказать о классике


"Что может говорить хромой об искусстве Герберта фон Караяна? Если ему сразу заявить, что он хромой, он признает себя побежденным."
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRcDGV0qQ9M]


----------



## uri (7 Май 2014)

наш хромой никак не признает...


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Доставило. Неужели вы слушаете такой шлак? biggrin
> 
> Особенно радует что те кто слушает эту билеберду еще смеют поучать меня насчет исполнения классики на народных инструментах.
> 
> Если вы слушаете такое г. , то что вы можете сказать о классике


Павлов, после Ваших слов честно говоря хочется просто повернуться и уйти отсюда, чтобы Вы властвовали безраздельно. А если серьезно, я такое не только слушаю но и сам пишу - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4700718 

Слабо мне в лицо сказать что Вы думаете о моем сочинении?


----------



## Павлов (7 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Павлов, после Ваших слов честно говоря хочется просто повернуться и уйти отсюда, чтобы Вы властвовали безраздельно


Павлов и объективная реальность неразделимы.
Если вы против реального взгляда на вещи, Павлов в этом не виноват

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> А если серьезно, я такое не только слушаю но и сам пишу - http://rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4700718
> Слабо мне в лицо сказать что Вы думаете о моем сочинении?


Как вам хватило ума назвать пьесу "Барыня - Х..ярыня"?
Чем вы руководствовались при выборе названия произведения?

Какие чувства и мысли о народном исполнительстве должны возникнуть у академического слушателя при исполнении этого сочинения например, в Большом Зале Московской Консерватории?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Павлов и объективная реальность неразделимы.


А кто это Вам сказал?

Павлов писал:


> Как вам хватило ума назвать пьесу "Барыня - Х..ярыня"?
> Чем вы руководствовались при выборе названия произведения?
> 
> Какие чувства и мысли о народном исполнительстве должны возникнуть у академического слушателя при исполнении этого сочинения например, в Большом Зале Московской Консерватории?


Мне не ума хватило, а дури. Чтобы понять чем я руководствовался, Вам нужно послушать и попытаться понять мое произведение.
И при чем здесь БЗК, академические слушатели и народное исполнительство? Эта пьеса расчитана на совершенно другую аудиторию и предназначена для исполнения в совершенно других залах.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Тут мне сказали что баян - это академический инструмент. А в народном оркестре есть баяны.
> Следовательно - народный оркестр это академический оркестр, и его могут слушать академисты


Ну, во-первых баяны есть не только в народных оркестрах. Вам перечислить где, или сами узнаете?
Во-вторых, ничего это не "следовательно". Народные оркестры могут быть академическими вне всякой связи есть там баяны или нет. Это только для Вас либо - либо, на самом деле одно другому никак не противоречит.
А кто такие "академисты"? Вам этот вопрос уже задавали много раз, всякий раз Вы увиливаете от ответа.
Если все же рискнете ответить, будьте так любезны - не общими словами, а конкретно.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (7 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> У академистов тоже не все так гладко, их тоже травят смурью.


А что на конкурсах у академистов творится, например на том же конкурсе им. П.И. Чайковского, не знаете? Там своего человека в жюри просто необходимо иметь (знаю не понаслышке, а от своего преподавателя по классу "общего фортепиано").


----------



## PreSonus (7 Май 2014)

Павлов а почему б вам не показать свое мастерство. Если ив правду хотите чтобы вас уважали, покажите как надо играть академическую музыку на 3х рядном баяне, сыграйте нам что то из гос программы и выложите файл на форум чтобы все убедились что вы говорите правильные вещи.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (8 Май 2014)

Спрашивали уже, и не один раз. Самое большее, что удалось, добиться, это признание что 1) записей нет, 2) уровень очень низкий, 3) очень слабо владеет даже 3-мя рядами. А также спрашивали, что играл на Госах. Молчит, не признается.


----------



## PreSonus (8 Май 2014)

Так о чем с ним можно говорить, с его стороны только пустые слова!


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> надеемся что дождемся от Павлова и дела!



Павлов и дело - вещи несовместные. Павлов и треп - вот это близнецы братья. Павлов - более чем профессиональный троль в классическом его виде. Захватил внимание целого форума с одной известной ему целью и тешится уже пару месяцев. Насоздавал кучу тем одна другой краше и тролит в них людей.

Польза от него, конечно же, есть, но к музыке она не имеет никакого отношения и лежит в области психологии и контроля эмоций, возможно, недалека от психиатрии и исследования девиативных поведенческих моделей.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

Павлов писал:


> Правильно , во всем вините Павлова.



Я не виню, а констатирую. Разницу понимаете?


----------



## internetbayan (8 Май 2014)

Опять загнали Павлова в тупик! Вы что делаете, ребята...


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

internetbayan писал:


> Опять загнали Павлова в тупик! Вы что делаете, ребята...



У него, как у крота, столько ходов-тем нарыто, что хоть через одну, но выберется :biggrin: Он истинный мастер по ускользанию от неудобных вопросов. Здесь ему не откажешь

Даже жидкий гелий не настолько увертлив, хотя и "сверхтекуч" :biggrin:


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

Можно я напишу по теме? Федя Чистяков - м***к, группа "Ноль" - г**но. Imho.


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2014)

PreSonus писал:


> Павлов а почему б вам не показать свое мастерство. Если ив правду хотите чтобы вас уважали, покажите как надо играть академическую музыку на 3х рядном баяне, сыграйте нам что то из гос программы и выложите файл на форум чтобы все убедились что вы говорите правильные вещи.



а если мсье Павлов опять "технично съедет" с вполне конкретного предложения продемонстрировать своё мастерство, то, думаю, господин Карницкий должен соответственным образом отреагировать, ведь он нам обещал избавить форум от общества вышеназванного господина.
Думаю, многие согласятся с моим предложением...


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
А Баба-Яга против :biggrin:

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Можно я напишу по теме? Федя Чистяков - м***к, группа "Ноль" - г**но. Imho.


Форумная общественность очень много потеряет, если не узнает Ваше мнение о группе "Ноль" и Федоре Чистякове :biggrin:


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Дмитрий2008,
> А Баба-Яга против


Не понял, что Вы имеете ввиду. Наверное мою оценку творчества Федора Чистякова и группы "Ноль"? Я не буду увиливать и продолжу писать по теме. Просто хотелось бы определиться с понятиями. К тяжелой музыке и к року Чистяков не имеет никакого отношения. Так называемый "русский рок" - это скорее бард-рок или авторская песня под гитару. Никаких элементов стиля "рок" в привычном смысле этого слова данная музыка в себе не несет. Если выражаться точнее - я люблю слушать РУССКОЯЗЫЧНЫЙ рок. Например Kruger, Коррозию Металла. А не убогий "русский" со своим заунывным вокалом под бренчащюю гитару. Imho.


----------



## MAN (8 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Если выражаться точнее - я люблю слушать РУССКОЯЗЫЧНЫЙ рок. Например Kruger, Коррозию Металла.


Оставляя в стороне музыкальную составляющую, хотелось бы только так с интересу одно попытаться понять: РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК там зачем ваще? Не всё ли равно на каком языке демонически рычать и визжать околесицу про смерть, кровь, вампиров, ад и прочая? Другое дело если звучит песня (хоть авторская, хоть народная), тогда в ней должны быть стихи (а не просто текст), но хорошие настоящие стихи никому ведь и в голову не придёт наверное изрыгать (другое слово затрудняюсь подобрать) таким вот способом под ацкий грохот барабанов и рёв "перевозбудившейся" электрогитары, вполне способные конкурировать с агрегатами машинного отделения какого-нибудь океанского суперлайнера.
Вы, должно быть, будете возмущены, Дмитрий, но лично я между самым что ни есть тяжелючим заржавелым роком и галимейшей гламурнейшей попснёй улавливаю гораздо больше общего, нежели различного. Один у них "главный идейный вдохновитель" и задача одна и та же. А то, что они внешне так круто отличаются и вся их кажущаяся "абсолютная противоположность" - это только для отвода глаз и всё от того же лукавого. Тоже ИМХО, разумеется.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

vev писал:


> Форумная общественность очень много потеряет, если не узнает Ваше мнение о группе "Ноль" и Федоре Чистякове


Я тоже потеряю немного, если избавлю себя от посещения обществ, которые потребляют такое г**но. В том числе сайт "золотой аккордеон" - следовательно и унитаз на этом сайте должен быть золотым - чтобы туда это г**но сливать.

MAN писал:


> Оставляя в стороне музыкальную составляющую, хотелось бы только так с интересу одно попытаться понять: РУССКИЙ ЯЗЫК там зачем ваще? Не всё ли равно на каком языке демонически рычать и визжать околесицу про смерть, кровь, вампиров, ад и прочая?


По теме - мне не все равно. Потому что от этого меняется опять-таки звучание. Даже создал в соответствующем клубе тему 
"Критерии выбора языка для написания текстов песен" - http://vk.com/topic-1734973_30156654
А то знаете-ли, не смотря на обилие групп из разных стран, большинство из них упорно продолжают петь на АНГЛИЙСКОМ языке. Не знаю только - зачем?

P.S. - Imho.


----------



## vev (8 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Я тоже потеряю немного, если избавлю себя от посещения обществ, которые потребляют такое г**но. В том числе сайт "золотой аккордеон" - следовательно и унитаз на этом сайте должен быть золотым - чтобы туда это г**но сливать.



Вопрос то в чем, неуживчивый Вы наш? Не потеряете - ну так и скатертью дорога. Это насколько я понимаю, будет не первый форум, с которого Вам хочется уйти? :biggrin: 

Как и г-на Павлова, призываю Вас не выливать помои на наши головы. Держите свое мнение при себе, особенно учитывая тот факт, что Вы до сих пор заходите на данный форум. Негатива здесь и без Вас хватает


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Вы, должно быть, будете возмущены, Дмитрий, но лично я между самым что ни есть тяжелючим заржавелым роком и галимейшей гламурнейшей попснёй улавливаю гораздо больше общего, нежели различного. Один у них "главный идейный вдохновитель" и задача одна и та же. А то, что они внешне так круто отличаются и вся их кажущаяся "абсолютная противоположность" - это только для отвода глаз и всё от того же лукавого. Тоже ИМХО, разумеется.


Вам, если Вы не Павлов конечно и все знаете, рекомендую для прочтения вот эту статью - называется "Одиннадцать мифов о металлe" - http://r-island.chat.ru/Articles/Kravetski_Metal.htm


----------



## uri (8 Май 2014)

какой смысл то этой темы?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

uri писал:


> какой смысл то этой темы?


Смысл такой, как я понимаю, что этот форум для избранных а также для чистоплюев. Если меня здесь заблокируют, то я буду только счастлив.


----------



## uri (8 Май 2014)

к чему агрессия?просто обоснуйте актуальность темы. делов то...))


----------



## ze_go (8 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> я понимаю, что этот форум для избранных а также для чистоплюев


т.е. Вы считаете, что если человек не слушает "Коррозию" и прочее подобное, то он чистоплюй и избранный?
откуда юношеский максимализм в Ваши-то годы?


----------



## IvanM (8 Май 2014)

Я 100% музбыдло, но я не слушаю ни рок, ни метал, ни смурь, в какую категорию меня определять? :biggrin:


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (8 Май 2014)

ze_go писал:


> т.е. Вы считаете, что если человек не слушает "Коррозию" и прочее подобное, то он чистоплюй и избранный?
> откуда юношеский максимализм в Ваши-то годы?


Я считаю, что на академических форумах, подобных этому, слишком жестко относятся к неакадемическим направлениям.
А насчет максимализма, то это скорее фрустрация. Ностальгия по тем самым юношеским временам.
Кстати, ze_go, посмотрите, очень хороший клип, группа "Пророки" - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ap1_qbWL1D0]


----------



## MAN (12 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Вам, если Вы не Павлов конечно и все знаете, рекомендую для прочтения вот эту статью - называется "Одиннадцать мифов о металлe" - http://r-island.chat.ru/Articles/Kravetski_Metal.htm


 Я не Павлов, я наоборот только то и знаю, что я ничего не знаю. За статью спасибо, Дмитрий, прочёл, текст её показался мне довольно забавным, однако, как ни жаль мне Вас разочаровывать, разом ото всех моих прежних "предрассудков" это чтение меня, увы, не избавило. Сказывается видимо отсутствие "соответствующей подготовки", а, может быть, интеллекта или культуры. Вот и клип из последнего Вашего поста поглядел-послушал. И не единожды. Что сказать? Ритм и настроение вроде улавливаю (правда ни с верой в Бога, ни с любовью, ни с надеждой на светлое завтра Украины именно настроение данной композиции у меня лично никак не вяжется), а вот мелодии хучь убей не разберу. Да уж, это вам не "Ехал козак за Дунай" или примитивный гопак какой-нибудь, тут, судя по всему, головой работать надо и сердце на нужный лад настроить Кстати, а что это за стиль, "Рэп-Рок"? Или "Хип-хоп-метал"? Из классики это к Бетховену или к Вагнеру ближе? :shok: 


Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Если меня здесь заблокируют, то я буду только счастлив.


 _И нож в него - но счастлив он висеть на острие, зарезанный за то, что был опасен?_ :biggrin: 
Дмитрий, а Вы сами-то не Павлов часом? А то чем-то очень уж знакомым от этой Вашей фразы повеяло.


----------



## ze_go (12 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Кстати, ze_go, посмотрите, очень хороший клип


как картинка - неплохо, но только это не моя музыка.
позвольте нескольких моих алаверды (немного "моей" музыки, разумеется, не совсем в академическом формате, вернее, совсем не в академическом формате)
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edPEBB6VjRQ]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVv3mVBzmN4]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RKNw6TrDvE][youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OE0Avd0uV1g]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKJ3aFGYNiQ]


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (12 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Я не Павлов, я наоборот только то и знаю, что я ничего не знаю. За статью спасибо, Дмитрий, прочёл, текст её показался мне довольно забавным, однако, как ни жаль мне Вас разочаровывать, разом ото всех моих прежних "предрассудков" это чтение меня, увы, не избавило. Сказывается видимо отсутствие "соответствующей подготовки", а, может быть, интеллекта или культуры. Вот и клип из последнего Вашего поста поглядел-послушал. И не единожды. Что сказать? Ритм и настроение вроде улавливаю (правда ни с верой в Бога, ни с любовью, ни с надеждой на светлое завтра Украины именно настроение данной композиции у меня лично никак не вяжется), а вот мелодии хучь убей не разберу. Да уж, это вам не "Ехал козак за Дунай" или примитивный гопак какой-нибудь, тут, судя по всему, головой работать надо и сердце на нужный лад настроить smile Кстати, а что это за стиль, "Рэп-Рок"? Или "Хип-хоп-метал"? Из классики это к Бетховену или к Вагнеру ближе?


По стилю, да, это рэп смешанный с роком и металлом, называется - alternative rock или rapcore.
Что касается предрассудков, доля правды в них конечно есть. Разрешите еще один пример, раз уж мы об этом заговорили - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO6vwr9cXF8]

ze_go писал:


> как картинка - неплохо, но только это не моя музыка.


Понял.


----------



## kep (12 Май 2014)

ze_go писал:


> позвольте нескольких моих алаверды


Класс, спасибо!
PUNKT - всем смурям смурь, Павлова должен кондрат миокарда хватить! 
Lars Danielsson - взял на заметку, его надо плотно послушать.
А уж академичнее народника Джеррета, по моему, не сыскать :gamer:


----------



## MAN (12 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Разрешите еще один пример, раз уж мы об этом заговорили


Ведь вот до чего "негибкое" у меня мышление! Умом-то с одной стороны вроде понимаю, что это наверное хорошая, мелодичная, жизнеутверждающая песня из тех, что "строить и жить помогает", что "как друг и зовёт и ведёт" а с другой - ну никак не отделаюсь от брезгливого отвращения перед этой грохочущей ритмизованной "отрыжкой". Да я, признаться, и слова-то там не все разобрал. Так ли поётся?

_Черный ворон, что ты вьёшься
Над моею головой,

Несёшь ты в когтях сотни новых смертей,
А в этих глазах нет ни капли живого!

Отнеси платок кровавый
К милой любушке моей.
Ей скажи:

Всю землю охватит ядерный град,
Настанет конец всему миру людскому

А-А-А-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а-а! 
_
:yahoo:


----------



## ze_go (12 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Разрешите еще один пример, раз уж мы об этом заговорили


Вау! Это просто прелесть какая-то!
Сплошной восторг!


----------



## Dmvlad (12 Май 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,
скажу словами Павлова :biggrin: ох как мы не любили эту тяжелую "смурь" в 80-90-х , ровно как и непромытых волосатиков обвешанных металлоломом, мелких и закомплексованных идиотов. Щемились они от нас как тараканы по щелям и ведь даже не жалко их убогих было...:biggrin:


----------



## ze_go (12 Май 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Щемились они от нас как тараканы по щелям и ведь даже не жалко их убогих было...


гопничали? ай-ай-ай! :biggrin:

kep писал:


> Lars Danielsson - взял на заметку, его надо плотно послушать.


сюда (КЛАЦ) загляните - много интересного, норвежский джаз - это нечто! (ИМХО)


----------



## kep (12 Май 2014)

ze_go писал:


> сюда (КЛАЦ) загляните - много интересного, норвежский джаз - это нечто!


Пошел слушать. На Торде Густавсене я с начала года сижу не слезая, Карстенсен тоже знаком, а вот почему я считал Гарбарека восточноевропейцем - ведомо только тому таракану в голове...


----------



## ze_go (12 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> а вот почему я считал Гарбарека восточноевропейцем


фамилия не норвежская просто


----------



## MAN (13 Май 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> как и непромытых волосатиков обвешанных металлоломом


Дмитрий, ну тёзка Ваш давал же ссылку на статью А. Кравецкого! Не читали что ль? Вы ссылаетесь на "Миф №6" (всего их 11), тогда как на самом деле Цитата:


> Процент нерях среди металлистов ровно такой же, как среди всех остальных слоев населения.


 За исключением панк-рокеров, не имеющих к "металлическому" стилю никакого отношения :blum: А насчёт "гопничанья" я с *ze_go* согласен, очень это нехорошее дело. Я вот даже и не знаю кто мне во времена моей прыщавой юности был более, так сказать, идеологически чужд и неприятен - воинствующая гопота или разных мастей неформалы. Во всяком случае короткие стрижки и бычьи загривки об утончённом вкусе и высоком интеллекте их обладателей не свидетельствовали никогда и симпатии не вызывали.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (13 Май 2014)

ze_go писал:


> Вау! Это просто прелесть какая-то!
> Сплошной восторг!


Понимаю Вашу издевку. Не буду Вас травить. Не могли бы Вы подсказать, много ли у Вас в Украине вокалистов, поющих джаз (рок и металл гораздо проще найти) на украинском? Например -

Юлия Рома - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rSi7eHZ5FrY]

Бумбокс - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7HbBpGh39Q]

Олег Скрипка - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8qXDxbUFl6A]


----------



## ze_go (13 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Не буду Вас травить.


дихлофосом? у меня на него иммунитет... :biggrin: 
Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Не могли бы Вы подсказать, много ли у Вас в Украине вокалистов, поющих джаз (рок и металл гораздо проще найти) на украинском? Например -


Да уж, Бумбокс и Скрипка - ярчайшие представители "джаза" :biggrin: 
Рома - не отторгнуло, украинский язык звучит органично...
Из украинских вокальных джазовых исполнителей, пожалуй, выделил бы группу "Мэн Саунд" и покойную Татьяну Боеву (землячку)


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> А насчёт "гопничанья" я с ze_go согласен, очень это нехорошее дело


Я наверное должен покаяться? :biggrin: Только у меня такой "гопоты" в прошлом работает 15 человек и на этой повзрослевшей "гопоте" вся контора держится, я их сам подбирал 15 лет назад. Впрочем как и вся история России на (как вы говорите) в прошлом "гопоте" делается и герои-то в основном процентов на 90 тоже в прошлом отчаяные люди были. :biggrin: В Украине на ЮВ в самообороне кто по вашему? Интиллигенция что ли? Или эти... в прошлом волосатики? А они, в прошлом "гопота", историю делают сейчас... И не стремаются и понятия правильные, и работы грязной не боятся и говорят как есть, если что-не крутят опой...Просто вы не умеете их готовить (реклама такая была ), если они(по вашему "гопота" пусть и в прошлом) на вашей стороне и вы способны быть вожаком, то вы горы свернете если надо будет :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (14 Май 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Я наверное должен покаяться? :biggrin:


 Не знаю, вот верующие, например, считают, что это должны делать все без исключения, ну а Вы уж сами для себя этот вопрос как-то решайте Они же полагают, что, загоняя других по щелям, улучшить этот мир не получится. Поскольку прежде всего себя самого надо каждому переделывать, а не в чужих глазах соринки искать или там причёски неправильные. Я не религиозен (в чём уверял уже давеча Вашего тёзку Дмитрия2008), но вот эти идеи мне, откровенно говоря, нравятся. 
Dmvlad писал:


> если они (по вашему "гопота" пусть и в прошлом) на вашей стороне и вы способны быть вожаком, то вы горы свернете если надо будет :biggrin:


 Это да-а-а! Исторических подтверждений данному тезису, как говорится, хоть тем, чем по Вашему выражению не крутят делающие эту самую историю, ешь. В государственных, да что там, в планетарных масштабах.

Насчёт гор. Может оставить их уже в покое наконец? Разгрести бы то, что ранее, ещё до нас успели наворотить...

И это... давайте лучше про музыку беседовать?


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (14 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> И это... давайте лучше про музыку беседовать?


Давайте. Вот несколько моих imho, кумиры юности и молодости - 

E.S.T. - Нет, слышишь? Нет - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ydZLaGO6Ins]

Metallica - One - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM8bTdBs-cw]

Deicide - Homage for satan - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJkMrl4AG8w]

Slayer - Bloodline - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YUPoi16rTqU]

Коррозия металла - Broken angel - 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6GPlsIH6YI]


----------



## ze_go (14 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Вот несколько моих imho, кумиры юности и молодости


тяжёлое детство было у Вас... :biggrin: мои соболезнования... :biggrin:


----------



## MAN (15 Май 2014)

Дмитрий2008 писал:


> Давайте. Вот несколько моих imho, кумиры юности и молодости


Дмитрий, Вы наверное меня не поняли, я же музыку предлагал обсуждать, а Вы опять про звуки преисподней толковать изволите. :biggrin: Впрочем, Вы - автор темы, дело, конечно, Ваше. Ну а я от всех этих неподъёмной тяжести творений эстетически страшно далёк, смолоду предпочитал как раз вот заунывный вокал под бренчащую гитару, а ныне (старею, видать )так и вовсе под писклявое нытьё баяна либо гармони убожеские переливы. Посему скромно умолкаю. Вот только одно мне любопытно - как народные инструменты вообще можно применить в таком роке, который любите Вы, они же, как мне кажется, совершенно не годятся для производства необходимых для этого шумов.

P.S. А забавно было бы поглядеть на ноты какой-нить из таких вот "лирических песен" в переложении, скажем, для голоса в сопровождении баяна. :accordion: Два аккорда в гармонии, три ноты в мелодии, осатанелый хрип в глотке :shout: (ну с этим-то проблем меньше всего), а в руках один акустический баян :accordion: - поди-ка сбацай, так, чтобы чертям стало не менее тошно, чем от оригинального электрического инструментального состава! :good:


----------



## kep (15 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> поди-ка сбацай, так, чтобы чертям стало не менее тошно, чем от оригинального электрического инструментального состава!


Драку заказывали?
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HjaYh0JfDk]


----------



## ze_go (15 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> Драку заказывали?


это вообще пошлятина, на самом деле. вторично и отторгает... (ИМХО)

вот одно из интересных применений баяна (ИМХО):[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2w275SSP4Tw&list=PLCD855A22BE1A7696]

а вот - аккордеона:
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0aXyoOVpRmQ]

а вот - совсем не в тему, но то, на чём вырос я (в разные периоды жизни):
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SszeZhF9Xq4]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFNjcVlno8c]
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koxpJ7nhz2Y]

это потом были J.Coltrane, Bill Evans, Keith Jarrett, John McLaughlin, Roni Size, John Hassel, Aphex Twin, Amon Tobin, Норвежцы и прочее-прочее.

p.s. вот отседова качаю много всяких вкусностей (джаз, электронную, экспериментальную, авангард, так "любимый" некоторыми)


----------



## MAN (15 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> Драку заказывали?


 Вот ведь хотел же помолчать, так нет - опять по клавиатуре стучать приходится 
Это никакая не "драка", милейший:
- инструменты, скажем так, не совсем народные;
- баян (или как эту штуковину правильнее назвать?) у Гайнулина почему-то с миди-системой.
Но это всё пустяковые мелочи! Главное - сама-то музыка НЕ ТА! Долой мелодичные балладки (тем более с тренькающей чего-то там акустической гитаркой, подвывающей виолончелькой, ти-би-тикающими скрипочками и до отвращения нежно посвистывающей флейтой)! Настоящий убойный "хэви-метал" давай, его до сквозняка проржавевшую коррозию! :diablo: 
А эвтот рок, звиняйте, рыком не вышел! Да это и не рок даже получился, а так рочок какой-то хиловатый, рочишко зачуханный


----------



## kep (17 Май 2014)

MAN писал:


> Настоящий убойный "хэви-метал" давай, его до сквозняка проржавевшую коррозию! diablo


"Вы хочете песен? Их есть у меня"
[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFW6IE0yWGs]


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (18 Май 2014)

kep писал:


> "Вы хочете песен? Их есть у меня"


Что за группа? Мне понравилось. Хочу альбомчик прикупить.
Ой, простите, уже нашел - http://www.turisas.com/site/


----------



## zhbr1983 (10 Ноя 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFX08oKlfy8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jkPwqaZA2QA


----------



## IvanM (14 Ноя 2014)

*zhbr1983*, это не тяжелая музыка, это кауказски панк-фолк жи есть!


----------



## krep_kospit (31 Янв 2016)

Раскопал тему  
Есть нравящийся мне трек в стиле фолк-металл с заметным участием аккирдеона:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEOp4RdVpM8


----------

